# Walker-Turner 5121 Lathe



## CC1299 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi,
Back in HS in the early 80's I rebuilt a WT Wood lathe, and as years gone by, career changes etc. I am now looking to part with it. Reasonable offers appreciated, I can only offer Local pickup
I'm located in the NY Hudson Valley area. 
Thanks

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z161/tk1299/IMG_4479_zpsee34389f.jpg


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Are the chisels included?


----------



## CC1299 (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for the offers.
Lathe sold last weekend, forgot to update the post


----------

